# Herf etiquette question....



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

So I read over the herf etiquette thread but there was too much info to process. So, I'll ask this way. What exactly constitutes a herf? If I invite 3 guys over for a smoke, is this a herf? Is there a standard for having a herf? Once I move up to VA, I know there is a big crowd that enjoy the herf. I'd like to attend, and possibly host a few events.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icantbejon said:


> So I read over the herf etiquette thread but there was too much info to process. So, I'll ask this way. What exactly constitutes a herf? If I invite 3 guys over for a smoke, is this a herf? Is there a standard for having a herf? Once I move up to VA, I know there is a big crowd that enjoy the herf. I'd like to attend, and possibly host a few events.


 I would say yes, 3 guys getting together constitutes a herf. A herf is simply a group of people getting together to enjoy some cigars and some company.

If you want to join the guys in VA, simply look for the thread announcing the herf, and post your intention to join them, most herfs are come one, come all. If you want to host a herf, post a thread stating your intention to do so, the dates and other specifics.

Build it and they will come:tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

So Smoking with my alter ego does not constitute a herf ??????


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Anytime I get together with someone for the express purpose of enjoying a cigar or five constitutes a herf in my mind whether it's just the two of us or twenty.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Av8tor152d said:


> So Smoking with my alter ego does not constitute a herf ??????


Only for you.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Anytime I get together with someone for the express purpose of enjoying a cigar or five constitutes a herf in my mind whether it's just the two of us or twenty.


:tpd:


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> So I read over the herf etiquette thread but there was too much info to process. So, I'll ask this way. What exactly constitutes a herf? If I invite 3 guys over for a smoke, is this a herf? * Is there a standard for having a herf?* Once I move up to VA, I know there is a big crowd that enjoy the herf. I'd like to attend, and possibly host a few events.


Have a good time. Where in VA? I live in the Hampton Roads area.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Where two or more are gathered together to smoke, there the herf will be.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> So Smoking with my alter ego does not constitute a herf ??????


If you have two smokes going at the same time, then that would qualify!:r

Since its a made up word, a herf can be anything you want it to be. Two or three people getting together for a quick smoke after work or 10-50 meeting for a weekend of food, smokes and fun. Cyber/skype herfs are held with people in different locations. This aint rocket science, its cigars.:ss


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If you are all lawyers, you have to negotiate billable hours. If you have one non-lawyer, everyone else bill him.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Volt said:


> Have a good time. Where in VA? I live in the Hampton Roads area.


I'll be moving to the Ft. Lee area. Is Hampton Roads close?


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

As for the herfing then, it sounds like just about any time a cigar is lit, a herf is had. I like it.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

icantbejon said:


> As for the herfing then, it sounds like just about any time a cigar is lit, a herf is had. I like it.


Yep, by-golly I think he's got it :tu


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Yep, by-golly I think he's got it :tu


I'm a quick learner!


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Where two or more are gathered together to smoke, there the herf will be.


man i like that!!!!:ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Anytime I get together with someone for the express purpose of enjoying a cigar or five constitutes a herf in my mind whether it's just the two of us or twenty.


:tpd:


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

jbo said:


> :tpd:


 Can you Illinois guys count to two?

Wait, I'll do it for you....:sl


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> I'll be moving to the Ft. Lee area. Is Hampton Roads close?


Your 1 hour to 1.5 hours to me. But your right down the road from a nice B&M in Midlothin. It's where Hal, Gerald and I herfed.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Anytime I get together with someone for the express purpose of enjoying a cigar or five constitutes a herf in my mind whether it's just the two of us *or twenty*.


You know 20 guys that would wanna smoke with you?

No way. :ss


----------

